# HMP myo statin ????



## Dopedguru (Apr 14, 2013)

ok i ordered a 4 vials of melanotan, and my supplier accidentally sent me 4 vials of HMP never heard of it, but ive started doing some research and from what i can gather this is new stuff and not much information, i am tempted to take it even though its not really my thing, the price when i checked on the website was 5 times the product i originally bought so  , advice should i do it or should i shift it, stuff sounds scary tbh.

got 40000 mcg


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I wouldnt touch anything myostatin related in a million years, email your supplier and get the mt2 sent out in return for sending back the myostatin ask for a extra goodie/reward


----------



## Dopedguru (Apr 14, 2013)

haha thats all i need to hear, i will do this, but out of curiosity how comes, is it just dangerous stuff? the confusion came with chinese new year apparently


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dopedguru said:


> haha thats all i need to hear, i will do this, but out of curiosity how comes, is it just dangerous stuff? the confusion came with chinese new year apparently


ive done limited reading and i dont know what i read had merit or not but i'm just keeping clear

its so unknown, and untested

chances however low still remain are mutated cells i.e. cancer


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought this was a prison question lol


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Myostatin is associated with a genetic condition where the subject has twice the muscle mass of a normal person. Quite how a peptide could alter you at this level is beyond me asit more than a cellular action.

As previously said, send it back, get the mt2 go brown and enjoy the erections.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

How are you all red bars already dude?

As Mark said...on this one Id err on the side of caution mate...if you don't understand it fairly well, don't mess about with it and send it back, those lads will probly be damn glad and look after you for it (with a little reminder of your honesty of course).


----------



## Dopedguru (Apr 14, 2013)

I lost my penis a long time ago unfortunately its been replaced with a grand canyon of a vagina, however but i will enjoy going brown thanks for your advice.


----------



## Dopedguru (Apr 14, 2013)

i made this account with original intentions of becoming a world famous internet troll but competition got to fierce and i started cracking under pressure tricky busisness, so im now retired and doing some press ups and some ankle stretches to keep in shape, yeah i will send it back stuff sounds pretty dam extreme i could imagine my head exploding and i dont fancy resembling anything out of the hills got eyes. i will try for a reward


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> How are you all red bars already dude?
> 
> As Mark said...on this one Id err on the side of caution mate...if you don't understand it fairly well, don't mess about with it and send it back, those lads will probly be damn glad and look after you for it (with a little reminder of your honesty of course).


Think this might have something to do with it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/237907-so-excited-going-awesome.html#post4436952


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Think this might have something to do with it
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/237907-so-excited-going-awesome.html#post4436952


Which Ive just discovered in the last few minutes Dan, cheers!

I don't get it...do all forums get trolls like this or is it just forums like UKM?


----------



## Dopedguru (Apr 14, 2013)

curious question how comes your all green? and i am red?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

> curious question how comes your all green? and i am red?


Have you been a [email protected] in a different thread?


----------



## Dopedguru (Apr 14, 2013)

Uk-m left an ad in a local newspaper for "Looking for trolls" i was out of work you see wandering the streets eating left over toblerone became somewhat of a disaster i couldn't stand it, so i went on hunt for the English dream. i joined the uk-m trolling team with immediate affect but realised that what i was doing was in fact, WRONG. i have changed my ways now, im a real person and i will help you rat out all the fakes and trolls, i work for you now! we can be a team against trolls. what do you say partners ???


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

*facepalm......

However - given that someone serious might read this and wonder about myostatin inhibitors - strictly research chemicals. Their use in humans is contraindicated i'd say...plus the chances of getting the real deal are so slim as to be negligible. Stupidly expensive peptides that have no history of use in humans and some dodgy results in animals.

In short...you'd have to be pretty desperate to bother with them. Especially given the wide availibility of anabolic products that are well known, well tested and have a clear history of great results.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Dopedguru said:


> Uk-m left an ad in a local newspaper for "Looking for trolls" i was out of work you see wandering the streets eating left over toblerone became somewhat of a disaster i couldn't stand it, so i went on hunt for the English dream. i joined the uk-m trolling team with immediate affect but realised that what i was doing was in fact, WRONG. i have changed my ways now, im a real person and i will help you rat out all the fakes and trolls, i work for you now! we can be a team against trolls. what do you say partners ???


Ermm......get help? Just a thought...


----------



## Dopedguru (Apr 14, 2013)

why ? i have received so much help from you guys i don't even have to wipe my own A$$


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Think this might have something to do with it
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/237907-so-excited-going-awesome.html#post4436952


Eye that would be why  I'm not surprised u swapped sides though you'd of made a **** troll


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Which Ive just discovered in the last few minutes Dan, cheers!
> 
> I don't get it...do all forums get trolls like this or is it just forums like UKM?


Think its just this place, perhaps bb.com's misc haha


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Good little study here, worth a read http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19208403/


----------



## Ross14 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been pinning myostatin for 3 days now, 25mcg per day. I also got sent it by accident when ordered mt2 and was going to send it back but was Being ripped off for postage back to china so I decided to read up on it and thought I may aswell give it a

Try.

Only problem is every site I have injected has formed a hard swelling the day after.

Red and painful lump under the skin. Similar to pip feeling from prop, but subQ.

Anyone else had experience with this?

Also the apparent "trolling" going on needs to stop as its really lame and not remotely funny.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Throw it away it's bull****. The worlds top geneticists are struggling to produce a myostatin inhibitor and there are none available, so what chance has some idiot in an UGL got of figuring it out??

And why would someone inject myostatin? It's lack if myostatin that causes the excessive muscle growth.


----------



## Ross14 (Oct 9, 2012)

Its a myostatin inhibitor is why. I never asked for a science lesson, I asked if anyone had similar experience with the PIP.

The MT2 was legit and so was the GH so I have no reason to doubt the product.

Nothing lost from trying it out, being scared gets you nowhere.


----------



## Ross14 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have also seen people injecting 1000mcg at once (a whole vial) every 7 days.

I have a limp after 25mcg into my upper quad.

Anyone with actual experience would be helpful,anyone wanting to criticise with no experience save your opinions for someone who cares.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Throw it away it's bull****. The worlds top geneticists are struggling to produce a myostatin inhibitor and there are none available, so what chance has some idiot in an UGL got of figuring it out??
> 
> And why would someone inject myostatin? It's lack if myostatin that causes the excessive muscle growth.


They are not injecting myostatin. HMP myostatin is an inhibitor along the lines of follistatin.

Before people tell others to throw stuff away, it would help if they did research first. Studies have been done proving that follistatin can be used to treat muscle disease and increase muscle mass and strength. HMP has shown to enhance protein synthesis, as well as an increase in the rate of muscle cell differentiation.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Ross14 said:


> I have been pinning myostatin for 3 days now, 25mcg per day. I also got sent it by accident when ordered mt2 and was going to send it back but was Being ripped off for postage back to china so I decided to read up on it and thought I may aswell give it a
> 
> Try.
> 
> ...


Do you know if the stuff your using is tagged or untagged mate? I'll try and find the video I watched, but i remeber watching one where the guy said the UN tagged version of hmp could cause sickness( can't remember if he mentioned pip )

Personally can't wait to give this a go, think I'll be trying to get some next week


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Do you know if the stuff your using is tagged or untagged mate? I'll try and find the video I watched, but i remeber watching one where the guy said the UN tagged version of hmp could cause sickness( can't remember if he mentioned pip )
> 
> Personally can't wait to give this a go, think I'll be trying to get some next week


Well make sure you post a log with pics....


----------



## BruceWayne (Aug 29, 2015)

> I have also seen people injecting 1000mcg at once (a whole vial) every 7 days.
> 
> I have a limp after 25mcg into my upper quad.
> 
> Anyone with actual experience would be helpful,anyone wanting to criticise with no experience save your opinions for someone who cares.


Hiya pal hope your well, What was your experience with the Follistatin in the end then?

Did it work out well for you, Soreness of Tendons and joints its expected with any Myostatin inhibitor, research journals document this...did you notice that? I have read a few logs on other site's with positive experiences...it appears most responses to this subject are from those who are really speculating without using it them-self (good old speculation is healthy sometimes).

I am hoping to source Follistatin 344 at 1mg, i am interested to experiment with this, Like you i want information on actual application and experiences.

If anyone else has used this recently, and not commented, please do chime in.

Its a pleasure to share my time with you all.


----------

